# Contest entry! Build your own Bubbleponics system! for under 80$



## twistedheat57 (Nov 9, 2007)

Build your own Bubbleponics system! for under 80$
Reservoir=4$
buckets=.88$x6 = 6$ each
Air pump = 7-12$
air hose = 2.5$ for 25ft
air stone = 5$
water tight cylicone = 2-5$
water pump = 17$
Hydrotron = 11$
nuets = 16-20$
misc = 5-10$






These are the prices of everything i purchased, prices may very, but i 
bought everything from my local walmart store and the water pump, hydrotron 
and nuets from BGhyrdo.com...
Ill go through the process step by step as i did. That way you dont make 
the same mistakes i did.

Step 1: First You want to grab your make-shift pots, i got mine in the 
painting section of walmart for .88$ each. they are 1 quart in size. the 
diamiter is 4in and the lenght is 5in...i got the pots first cause i took 
the 6 of them and made sure they all fit on the lid to my reservoir. so make 
sure to do this when you are buying reservoir and pots.

Step 2: second i started off by getting a reservoir from walmart, i belive i 
got an 18 gallon reservoir for 4$ from walmart. depending on how many plants 
you want to grow depends on the size of the reservoir. I.E. The bigger the 
lid to the reservoir the more pots it can hold.the only other things you 
need to make sure of is that light can not pennetrate the reservoir. the 
roots dont like the light, also it promotes the growth of algea and we dont 
want that.

step 3: Well if your shopping in walmart like i was, you get the next three 
items in the fish section, your going to want an air pump, air hose, and 
air stone(s)... Roots, love oxygen, so this is how we are going to give it 
to them. if you want your plants to grow faster your should buy a decent 
air pump(the more bubbles the better). i on the other hand am poor, so i 
bought the 7$ air pump it has two outputs so i bought two airstones and 
25ft of air hose just in case. also since yoru in this section you might 
want to pick up some of the sealant they have for fish tanks. Its more 
expensive but its PH stable so its good to use.

Step 4: Other things you might need if they are not layting around your 
house. These are things i used cause they were laying around other things 
could be more usefull i suppose, Zip ties, utility knife and fishing line.

Step 5: Well before we start building i think we shoudl order the other 
parts. Bghydro.com has really good deals and are reliable but you can get 
this stuff from anywhere i guess. I order 10L of hydrotron, 1 318GPH water 
pump, and some neutrients. you dont need to buy a 300+ GPH unless you want 
to do maybe 8 or more plants. but i was not sure so i got it. but 
Stealthhydro.com uses a 200gph pump. i wont give advice on the neutriants 
being as i only bought what was cheap. but 10L of hydrotron was mroe then 
enough.

Step 6: Time to put the reservoir together...first take a pencil, and your
(for my case 6) pots and put them where you want them on the lid upside 
down and trace around them. i found using a utility knife (razor blade) was 
easiest when cutting them out. after you have your six holes in your lid 
your going to want to put holes in your pots! You dont even want to know 
how i made the holes (involved lots of melting with a wood burning kit) but 
a drill would be the best way. make sure there is alot of holes so water 
drains easily but dont make the holes to big or the hydrotron will fall 
out. size of a dime or penny i would say. place pots in lid.

Step 7: Next lets put the air pump in, now i attached mine to the side of 
the reservoir with Zip ties. this involves drilling 4 holes in the reservoir 
plus holes for the tubing(so you make the choice) but you must drill a hole 
for the air tub. but first place the air stones where you want them on the 
bottom of the reservoir, then put some of that sylicone under them and place 
them so they can dry and stay put. drill a hole in the side of the reservoir 
for the tubbing attach the tubbing to airstone and pump to see how much you
need then sylicone the hole with the tubing in it shut. (now you have to 
wait for the sylicone to dry, but thats ok we still need our water pump. 
and a few more items which you might have to go to your local hardware 
store to get.






Step 8: ok well, i got my water pump EXCITED RIGHT? suction cup your water 
pump to the bottom of the resivour(should come with your pump)..now here 
was the biggest problem for me... you need a 6 hose splitter for the 
tubing to run to each of the pots. but you have to be carefull cause the 
splitter i got, i didnt realize had a pressure regulator in it.(thats bad) 
so i ended up buying 1/2inch hose and putting 6 what i like to call TEETH 
in it. they are barb tubes big enough for air hose to fit on. anyways i 
stabbed 6 holes into the 1/2inch tubing and put the 6 teeth in there... and 
the on one end of the 1/2 inch tubing i put a 1/2inch plug now take a 
connector that comes with your pump. should be a 90deg angle connector... attach
it to your pump and the other end attach your 1/2inch tubing.










step 9: take your 25ft of air tubing and cut 6 1 1/2 foot lenghts these 
will run from the 1/2 inch tube and the teeth to the pots. connect them and 
your going to want to use somthing to tie them to the pots.. i used hemp 
HAHA, but im sure fishing line would be alot better and its PH safe.
















step 10: i think your done by now. And if you missed somthing im sure you 
can figure it out with the pictures, now follow rosemans
instructions for growing with the Bubbleponiocs system and your [email protected]
Thanks,
LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS WANT MORE PICS


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 9, 2007)

dang, someone should leave reply


----------



## natmoon (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks good to me,go back through the text and correct your spelling and grammer mistakes and i reckon you could be in with a chance of winning or at least getting added to the faq


----------



## email468 (Nov 9, 2007)

yep - looking real good. i'd follow natmoon's advice (and probably ditch the smilies) and work on some formatting but real good!


----------



## saine420 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for your time.. Very nice info..


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 11, 2007)

haha thanks for comments... i guess ill edit it when i get time maybe add some mroe pictures or somthing... thanks alot guys


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 11, 2007)

there somewhat revised


----------



## natmoon (Nov 11, 2007)

You might find this a bit better


> These are the prices of everything i purchased, prices may vary,but i
> bought everything from my local walmart store and the water pump,
> hydrotron and nutes from BGhyrdo.com...
> Ill go through the process step by step as i did. That way you wont make
> ...


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 11, 2007)

/sigh..... haha thanks, im not good at english. BUT ITS THE INFO THAT COUNTS MAN!


----------



## piFFstAr407 (May 23, 2008)

great setup bro.. i used it as my basis into building mine. i used 30 gal bins and pump in a separate reservoir. big ups.


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 23, 2008)

thats a great idea but i don't have the cash to invest in it nor do i own a camera since mine broke so that would be another investment for me. though i hope to see others build one peace


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jun 10, 2008)

1/2inch hose and putting 6 what i like to call TEETH 
in it. they are barb tubes big enough for air hose to fit on. anyways i 
stabbed 6 holes into the 1/2inch tubing and put the 6 teeth in there... and 
the on one end of the 1/2 inch tubing i put a 1/2inch plug 






Where did you get the barb tubes and how did you make them water tight into the 1/2 tubing.


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jun 13, 2008)

nm found a t spliter feeder at lowes just like the one they sell with the stealth bubbleponics kt


----------



## bombdotcom (Jun 14, 2008)

whats the point of the water pump? couldnt you just fill the water level up to the pots and not have to worry about a water pump? thanks


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jul 1, 2008)

i guess you could do that, it would be alot like a bubble bucket, but this way you can put the seeds right into the system.. harder to do that with bubble buckets. im working on a new system though so ill keep you updated


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah man keep us posted i recently built the same system so i was wanting to but are brains together on this one!


----------



## yourname (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice setup can't wait to see your grow


----------



## jnpmp5 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the bubbleponics system from Stealthhydro.com, and I do agree that it would be eazy to get the parts for the system; however, the kit from stealthhydro.com takes all the guessing and/or questions outta the picture, everything is included to grow with and the price isn't at all outrageous like every other web site. I did plenty of searching and after tweaking for about 2 days on the question found their kit to be the best value. $250 for everything (lights and all) is worth the investment.


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah i guess if you dont have lights it might be worth it.

It was better for me to just build.

To me you need more bubbles than the disc produces but thats just me.

and there is no way you can fit 6 full grown females in the end so transplanting will have to be done.

By the way does anyone know on an average of how many plants one can grow in this set up like for about 4weeks of vegg before flower on a average indica/sativa strain?


----------



## jnpmp5 (Jul 2, 2008)

After using the 6 plant system from stealthhydro.com I don't see having more than 6 girls in that setup, maybe like 8 or 10 clones let em veg for like 3 & 1/2 wks then flower, probably better to use a floodtable for that kinda garden


----------



## yourname (Jul 6, 2008)

hOW BIG OF A PUMP DO YOU NEED FOR 18 GALLON RES ?


----------



## vanslyke (Jul 6, 2008)

im definitely gonna use this as a guide!
bro that's amazing!


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Jul 7, 2008)

yourname said:


> hOW BIG OF A PUMP DO YOU NEED FOR 18 GALLON RES ?


I'm using an 18 gal rubbermaid res. for my system.. i use a eco-plus 264gph pump and its killin it..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2008)

I built two for less than $50.

Check out my sig.


----------



## Shankabilly (Oct 6, 2008)

I am sitting here with all the supplies ready to build this thing, but now I feel lost if who started this thread could email me and possibly help me out or if anyone can lend a helping hand please do so. [email protected]


----------



## Smokey.Mc.Pot (Oct 6, 2008)

this is like, really skitz compared to mine. hahahaha


----------



## thegoods217 (Oct 21, 2008)

i understand everything until it gets to hooking up the hoses running from the water pump to the net pots. Could someone please inform in on how to run those hoses please?


----------



## venomkid (Jan 4, 2009)

nice setup! howd ur plants come out?


----------



## sqrlking (Mar 12, 2009)

Wanted to let you know you post inspired me to build my own bp system. My cost was slighty more.

Thank you.


----------



## RollinBlunt (Apr 4, 2009)

Wud up Yo, First time comment! An i would have to say that this is worth it. Perfict for, The sea of green! Yet, i would throw in that the price of the materials may very from walmart to walmart ($120 total on my part). But once in motion it pays for its self, if you know what i mean


----------



## dduo420 (Apr 6, 2009)

twistedheat57 said:


> Build your own Bubbleponics system! for under 80$
> Reservoir=4$
> buckets=.88$x6 = 6$ each
> Air pump = 7-12$
> ...


Where did you get the things to make the teeth? Thanks


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 6, 2009)

I did my dual 4-gallon setup for under $20. Used pots from store-bought plants as net pots, used sterilized cat litter sand boxes for buckets (Thank you Fresh Step,) the only things I really paid for was the hydroton, the air line, the air pump, and air stone.

DIY ROX! Good job on your setup, man! I'm going to make a 4 plant 4-gallon DWC for herbs. 

Also - http://vimeo.com/3729005 - There's the construction demo vid
http://vimeo.com/3910153 - Sweet basil, day 1 after transplant
http://vimeo.com/4032897 - Same sweet basil as of today, one week later.

I'm going to move everything I can over to DWC, even outdoor stuff.


----------



## diddydady (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey I think that the simplest system is the best system. Check out the Better Hydro DIY page


----------

